# Hello... My Name is Inuego Montoya...



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

... you killed my Father ...

... prepare to die ...


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Counts fingers......whew! just 10.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Now who done went and pissed off Uncle Web. I feel sorry 4ya. (no I dont)


----------



## Leeboob (Apr 2, 2006)

DonWeb said:


> ... you killed my Father ...
> 
> ... prepare to die ...


hah! the princess bride.

stupid guilty pleasures

Lee


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

lol, I need to get that movie on Netflix someday, its been a decade or so since I have seen it, maybe for drive in night for the kiddies.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Inconceivable !!!!


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

burninator said:


> Counts fingers......whew! just 10.


:r
Just remember Gorilla math :hn


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

khubli said:


> Inconceivable !!!!


"You keep using that word. I do not think it means what you think it means".


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

call the Brute Squad


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

khubli said:


> Inconceivable !!!!


I think you mean...

InconTHeivable!!!!!


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Quick! To the cliffs of insanity!!!


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Would anyone like a Peanut?


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)




----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

That is one hairy Spaniard!


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2007)

Never go up against a Sicilian when death is on the line!!??


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

SvilleKid said:


> Never go up against a Sicilian when death is on the line!!??


only a little less known than.. Never start a land war in Asia..


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

khubli said:


> only a little less known than.. Never start a land war in Asia..


Especially if R.O.U.S. are involved in any way, shape, or form...


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

I don't think they exist.


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

khubli said:


> I don't think they exist.


"To blave," my friend, "to blave!"


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

One of my favorite movies of all time!


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

muziq said:


> "To blave," my friend, "to blave!"


LIAR !!


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

khubli said:


> LIAR !!


Have fun storming the castle!


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

To the Pain...


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

khubli said:


> To the Pain...


Aaaaaasssss......

Yoooouuuuuu......

Wiiiiiiiiiishshshshshshshsh.....


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Wuuuuuuuuv.....twu wuuuuuuv......


----------



## jdean33442 (May 8, 2007)

Yes, to the pain! This scene and the one where Inigo kills his father's murderer are my two favorites of the movie.



khubli said:


> To the Pain...


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

I really liked the fight scene at the top of the Cliffs of Insanity between Inuego and Wesley. "Ah but I know something you don't know. I'm not left handed either..."

Great lesson in gentleman conduct.


"On the sword of my father, you will reach the top safely..."

"Throw me the rope."


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

Wow. No more netflix for you guys :r


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

what is all the commotion about?


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

MeNimbus said:


> what is all the commotion about?


You must watch the Princess Bride.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0093779/


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

DonWeb said:


> ... you killed my Father ...
> 
> ... prepare to die ...


"Stop saying that!!!" :r


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

DonWeb said:


> ... you killed my Father ...
> 
> ... prepare to die ...


Oh man, that's got to be one of my favorite movies.

ROUS? Rodents of Unusual Size. :r


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

You fell victim to one of the classic blunders, the most famous of which is, "Never get involved in a land war in Asia." But only slightly less well known is this, "Never go in against a Sicilian, when death is on the line."


----------



## jdean33442 (May 8, 2007)

What I wouldn't give for a holocaust cloak.


----------



## Strangg1 (Apr 25, 2007)

khubli said:


> You must watch the Princess Bride.
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0093779/


:tpd:

Seriosly, watch it.

~S


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

Fezzik: Why do you wear a mask? Were you burned by acid, or something like that?
Man in Black: Oh no, it's just that they're terribly comfortable. I think everyone will be wearing them in the future. 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

package is enroute.


----------



## screwbag (Apr 21, 2007)

my fave line re: Inconceiveable!!!

"...You keep using that word...I do not think it means what you think it means..."


yup it's a must have movie...that and spaceballs!


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

:r go gettem bro.


----------

